# Please Critique Century's Attraction AKA "Cinch"



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: Yay! California Coalition Sale was today! There was some wonderful stock offered by many local California Boer Producers, I'm still new to this whole thing, so I'm bringing it to you all for help... This is the first Buck I have ever purchased, he didn't sale for as much as I was expecting him to ( :leap: Yay for me) but I'm curious what others saw that I may have missed. Below is a picture of him and his ABGA number is 10534953. Please take a look at him and his pedigree and let me know what you see, and; if you don't mind sharing, what's the most you would've paid for him... 
Thank you!
~Kim


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

Congrats on your new boy! I think he looks good in the photo.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

Congrats on your new boy! How old is he?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

1 yr old today...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

I think he's pretty good looking myself, maybe not as long through the body as I'd like to see. But He has nice markings and is muscled nicely... He has about 8 ennoblement's in his pedigree. He's just not BIG like most bucks, but he's only a year old as of today... Maybe he's a late bloomer...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

Very nice, congrats! He needs a little more length but if your showing you can always set him up longer. He doesn't look as over done as some ABGA bucks at that age, which I like about him. Is he wide over top? How does he walk? Its hard to say what I would have paid for him since I haven't seen him move but from pics he looks real nice.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

I'll try to get more pictures up of him this evening... He walks very smooth, and naturally...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

Have not had a chance for more pictures yet... Sorry! Thank you all for your help so far.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: My New Boy!! What am I missing??*

Sorry it took so long... I think this picture is a little different then the last 2... I'm still trying to get the angles right so that they don't look disproportionate.


----------

